# [Call of Cthulhu d20] The Snake Pit - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Arkham, Massachusetts, March 1st, 1932 - 

Wet, rotten leaves blow through the skeletal trees, over dirty piles of melting snow, and pile up against the wall of Miskatonic University.  A respected research facility, endowed with an enormous library containing many unusual and rare tomes, Miskatonic University has one of the finest collections of occult books in the world.

Many respected professors lie within its walls, but there are also a few that reside outside of them.  Professor Eugene Witherspoon, Doctor of Cults of Africa, was committed to Arkham Asylum over two decades ago.  He apparently set fire to the old asylum after visiting a doctor, and killing him.  Despite his current situation, his books on cults and their odd rituals remain required reading amongst those who wish to follow in his line of work.

Also, the Professor was known for his charity work, particularly amongst the orphans and poor children of the area.  He is remembered fondly, but most people rather pretend that he's dead, instead of mentioning his shameful downfall.  But despite two decades of incarceration and numerous attempts to correct his delusional thinking, Eugene continues his daily rants and raves about incomprehensible things.

But in the past week he has become more lucid, and has suddenly asked for the company of several friends.

Those are you.  Some may be former colleagues or students.  Others may be grown-up orphans or poor children that he helped.  A few may be distant relatives.  Some may even been doctors, nurses, or orderlies that have cared for him over the years.  But you have one thing in common, the request of an insane man.

~~~

This will be a Call of Cthulhu game, d20, set in the date and time above.  From Joshua Dyle's original thread, here are those that expressed interest and have a reserved spot.

*Our Intrepid Investigators*

*Daisy Gene Velmont* - Female Cat Burglar (offense option) 4, played by _Tailspinner_

*Dr. Adon Augustus Ashe, Professor of Chemistry and Physics, Miskatonic University* - Male Professor (defense option) 4, played by _Hrothgar _ 

*Agatha O'Reilly* - Female Madwoman (offense option), played by _Ashy_

*A.C.G. (Arthur Charles George) "Hightower" Llewellyn* - Male Detective (defense option) 4, NPC

*Patrick “Pat” O’Donald* - Male Reporter (defensive option) 4, played by _Gomez_

*Dayton Williams* - Male Mechanic and Orderly (offensive option) 4, played by _jdeleski_

~~~~~~~~~~

Character generation information - 

1920's time frame

Stat-rolling will be by Nadaka's Dicebox, 4d6 drop the lowest, arrange as desired.

We will be starting in Arkham, MA.  If someone wants to be from Miskatonic University, they may.  Feel free to make up or research places for you to work or play that are appropriate to the time and region.  Plundering Lovecraft's own stories for this is recommended, and will get you a brownie point.

4th level.

Hit points are max at first, 75% + Con each level there after.

Psychic feats are allowed, but I would rather that everyone not have them.

Please put your characters in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll do this one.  Perhaps I'll bring in a fourth member of the Llewellyn clan...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Heh.  Fine with me.  And if you find one of Miriam's sisters in this adventure, don't roll your eyes too much.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 13, 2004)

Damn...Well Isada I'm going to have to pull out of this one due to not being able to get a d20 Cthulhu rule book (none of the hobby stores around here had any copies...) I was really looking forward to this but tis life...Give me a shout out when you start another in the future...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that ferretguy.  I'll let you know if we have an opening in the future.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

Ah, here's the thread.  I'll post my character...  as soon as I can finish him off.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Damn...Well Isada I'm going to have to pull out of this one due to not being able to get a d20 Cthulhu rule book (none of the hobby stores around here had any copies...) I was really looking forward to this but tis life...Give me a shout out when you start another in the future...



Yeah, the book is out of print.  You can get it via Amazon at a decent price; under $25.  I'd certainly recommend it; it's probably my favorite rpg book that I own.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 14, 2004)

And I've written up A.C.G. Llewellyn (also known as "Hightower").  Another of the Llewellyn clan!  This is the third PC Llewellyn I've had (William's one, and I played his cousin Baxter also).

A.C.G.: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1906861#post1906861

I was going to give you a link to my rolls as well so you can make sure I didn't cheat, but the thing crashed.  I'll get it later.


----------



## trilobite (Dec 14, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Damn...Well Isada I'm going to have to pull out of this one due to not being able to get a d20 Cthulhu rule book (none of the hobby stores around here had any copies...) I was really looking forward to this but tis life...Give me a shout out when you start another in the future...




You could try a big book store like Barnes and Noble. They sometimes have a copy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey there, I was just wondering if people had some character concepts in mind, so I can see how I have to tailor my cultists- er... storyline.  We have a crazy old goat of a detective... and who else?  Professor?  Doctor?  Inmate?  Fisherman?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Joshua was kinda wondering what happened to them....


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey there, I was just wondering if people had some character concepts in mind, so I can see how I have to tailor my cultists- er... storyline.  We have a crazy old goat of a detective... and who else?  Professor?  Doctor?  Inmate?  Fisherman?



A collector of antiquities, of course!  But with a twist -- my character is the young scion of an old-money family from the East Coast; a kind of Great Gatsby, but with an interest in archeology.  He's scaled the pyramids at Giza, walked through the jungles of India to see the ruins spoken of by Kipling, explored the fringes of Tibet, and generally lived a somewhat decadant, yet exotic lifestyle.  He spends two or three months of the year on "holiday" but unlike most others of his class, he doesn't spend that time on a yacht in the Mediterranean, unless it's stopping by the newly discovered ruins on Crete, or otherwise investigating some ancient site.  His obsession is a well-known eccentricity amongst his friends.

He drives a Dusenburg _EDIT:  No, a Bugatti!  Dusenburg's were too West Coast  )_, and wears white ducks most of the time -- eschewing the dying Edwardian practice of men's fashion that required various changes of clothing during the day.  His sandy brown hair is slicked back in the "patent leather" look, and he is notorious for his impeccable presentation, even in the wilds of Darkest Africa.

Recently he has been drawn Arkham following the mysterious death of a second cousin of his, Walter Gilman (see "Dreams of the Witch-house"), and because he's rich and indolent, he has both the time and money to devote to the investigation of the death.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 14, 2004)

I've finally found the thread. Character concept to come soon.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 14, 2004)

Isada
I'd more than happy to play if you have room.  I can have my character done by the end of the week.  Thanks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2004)

Character concept: Female Cat Burglar [modified criminal]

She learned the trade from her father.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2004)

What about starting money roll 1d6 and apply the occupation modifier? Max? Average?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

Roll normally.  

And because we have people interested in and/or have relatives regarding the story "The Dreams in the Witch House," I will be advancing the time-line to 1932... which I believe shouldn't change anything too terribly much.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 14, 2004)

1932? Good.  I can make a stronger tie for a scientific academician at Miskatonic U.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2004)

D'oh!  I totally didn't pay attention to when "Witch House" was written; the concept of a Great Gatsby like character in the midst of the Great Depression is a bit rough to pull off, though.  Although if his wealth isn't tied up in the stock market, maybe I can still pull it off...

Of course, it doesn't say anything about when "Witch House" takes place in the story, does it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, it was written in 1932, and most of Lovecraft's stories seem to have taken place in his present.  But your Great Gatsby character is still viable, though he'd be very unusual.  Perhaps if his wealth was in things that are always valuable; gold, gems, that kind of thing.


----------



## trilobite (Dec 15, 2004)

Isida,
A question about hit points,

75% of 6 is 4.5. Should we get 4, 5, or 4.5 hit points + Con mod per level?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

Round down please.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 16, 2004)

My character is now up in the Rogue's Gallery.  Let me know of any corrections or if I went off the deep end and need a rewrite!

Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

Hrothgar, your character looks excellent.  Andrew, you too. Tailspinner, good start, hoping you will expand on it.

Everyone remember to have something in your background about how you might know  Eugene Witherspoon.  Also remember that if your age category is middle age or beyond, you have to apply the appropriate modifiers and penalties.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also remember that if your age category is middle age or beyond, you have to apply the appropriate modifiers and penalties.




Ack.  I totally forgot.  Edited and updated in the Rogue's Gallery.  Sorry about that.  Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

Most of us don't make middle-aged or older D&D characters, so normally it's not a problem.  But in this game, I tend to see a lot of old-timers, so I try to remind people.

Anyways, I have a most devious and horrible plot readied, some horrifying moments to unveil, and a great mystery to cloud your minds.  How's everyone else's characters coming?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

I can make mine up in a jiffy; I put my CoC book in the car so I can do it sometime during the slow period here before Christmas.  When are you looking at starting?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

I was looking at starting when everyone got a character in.  So, when you get them done, we can play.  Things being as they are, I expect to start around the New Year.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Isida, I am your eternal alternate!  

If you don't mind, that is!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 22, 2004)

Righto -- I'll have him completely complete some time during the holidays then.

That's probably a good idea; I won't be online much during the holidays anyway.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 23, 2004)

I should have my character finished very soon. Finals week was causing all sorts of issues.


----------



## trilobite (Dec 23, 2004)

Isida,
 I am going to have to bow out of the game. Work and home life have been very busy of late and I don't see it slowing down anytime soon.  :\  You can give my slot to one of the alternates. Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

trilobite, I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope work and whatnot go well for you.

Ashy, you're up!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Gotcha - I'll get my char up during the holidays as well, unless you got something in particular you want me to play, Isida...  I'll email you with a concept I've been toying with...


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 13, 2005)

So, any quesstimate on a start time for this one?  I'm not trying to rush you, just asking.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Isida,

I'm in Boston at the moment, up to my ankles in alligators...    If you can wait for me, then that is cool, or if you have time to whip up the character, then fine by me as well.  Otherwise, I will sadly have to bow out, as much as I hate to....


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 14, 2005)

As near as I can tell, Isida is still on his hiatus anyway.  I don't think there's any hurry; I haven't seen any response yet.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

cool...maybe work will let up for a bit soon....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, back from extended breaks and vacations and whatnot and checking to see who's still interested.  If so, get those characters up soonest, and we'll begin.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 24, 2005)

Still interested and waiting with anticipation.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm still in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 24, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, I know I have all of your three characters.  Joshua is still working on his, as is Ashy.  Campbell, you still around?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 24, 2005)

Yay, you're back!  I'll get my character in momentarily; I already did him, but I didn't bring him with me to work...  I'll grab him tomorrow so I can post him up early.


----------



## Campbell (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm still here.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry, folks!  I've been extremely busy, and my wife has been sick, making me even more busy.  Still haven't had a chance to input my character, but I will make every effort to do so tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok Campbell, how is your character coming along?  Joshua, no problem, post when possible. 

Ashy, where are you?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm here - working my arse off....  Little free time at the moment.  If you want, start without me, Isida...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

Ashy, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Erp!  I did and I just replied.  Sorry!


----------



## Campbell (Jan 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok Campbell, how is your character coming along?  Joshua, no problem, post when possible.
> 
> Ashy, where are you?




I'm actually having a little trouble coming up with a character concept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm... lemme see here...  We have one crochety old detective, one young cat burgler, one distinguished professor of science from Miskatonic university, one person whom I know but will not reveal (Ashy), and two undeterminates in the form of Joshua Dyle and yourself.

Perhaps you are a doctor or orderly at Arkham Asylum, one of those that have cared for Dr. Whitherspoon during his lengthy incarceration.  You know the old coot well, and he's gotten rather contemplative in his dotage.  His fantasies that drove him to burn down the previous asylum he has taken to writing down in a series of nigh-incomprehensible books, which is rather preferable to his former ranting and raving.  He's mostly harmless, as long as no one brings up the situation that brought him here, or tries to take him into the basement for treatments.

Or perhaps you were one of the orphans that benefited from Dr. Whitherspoon's charity as a youth.  Now you could be a student at Miskatonic unversity, following in Dr. Whitherspoon's line of research.  Or perhaps you're a fisherman down at one of the coastal towns, just another working man.  You could even be something as simple as a janitor at the university, one that slakes his thirst for knowledge while cleaning in the library late at night.  

Any of those trip your trigger?


----------



## Campbell (Jan 31, 2005)

Please bear with me. I'll have a character up Friday, but this is an exam heavy week for me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

That's cool, I understand about exams.  But were you able to get through your writer's block?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a concept posted, just not a character!

Sorry again; I had thought that I'd have a better weekend, but my wife was still sick, and I seemed to have picked up whatever she had.  Wasn't online much at all, and writing up the character from my scribbled notes is a relatively involved task.  If it's becoming an issue, I certainly won't mind the game starting without me, if possible.  My character can always become involved later.

That's assuming that I still don't have it posted within the next few days, though, which I think is unlikely.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 11, 2005)

Just in case this picks up, I will be out of town over the next few days.  I will have online access next Friday.  Hope to start soon!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok, my fiance is coming in from England again for a few weeks, but I will probably be posting in my games on a strict rotation of 3-4 a day.  I will probably start this game on Monday.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 19, 2005)

Back and ready to go!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, life has gotten rather hectic here, and I apologize for being slow in getting this game started.  I'll try to get it started during this week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, IC thread is up, I'm sorry for the delay.  Joshua Dyle, Campbell, and Ashy, if you want in, I need those character sheets yesterday!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2073758#post2073758


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida, as much as I want to play, I think I'm gonna have to bow out of this one.  Sorry...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, sorry to see you go Ashy.  Maybe next time...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Perhaps...    Also, if you have not posted yet, we'd love your input over in Up from the Dust!    Jalen and Roth are needed...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Seems like I am back in!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable, Tailspinner, where be you guys?


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Hey, I just wanted to drop by and say hi! I have been reading the IC thread and I have to say _WOW!_ Very nice and very creepy. Ashy's Agatha is wonderful!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

Glad you like it Gomez.  Would you like in as a player?  Andrew D. Gable hasn't posted since the 7th, and according to my game policy that means I get to replace him.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Sure I would love to get into your game. I can take over an existing character or make a new one if you wish. 

I feel like I might have to do the same with Andrew D. Gable in my Masks game.  :\


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

LOL!  Heya Gomez!  Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

If you want to take over Andrew's character Gomez, spiffy.  If you'd rather make your own, equally spiffy.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

I will make my own then. There is just something fundamentally wrong with someone other than Andrew running a Llewellyn!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 3, 2005)

Whoops, I didn't see this here before I posted.  Isida, if you want to let Gomez do a character and swap me out, feel free.  No hard feelings. 

Sorry about not posting, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Andrew, if you can keep posting, then by all means do.  I just need a post every three days or so, or a reason why you can't.  You went quiet for three weeks, which concerned me.  Can Hightower return to the Snake Pit for good?


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Andrew if your going to play then keep your slot. I don't want to take it away from you. Got to keep the Llewellyn gang going!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Gomez, I only have four players in this game, and I usually have six.  My other two never appeared.  And I'd love to have you.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Ok, I am working on a character. When was Dr. Whiterspoon last in Africa? I am thinking about someone who he worked with in Africa. Either an old warhorse of a big game hunter or an African guide/valet that worked for Whiterspoon during his travels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

About five years before his incarceration, so 25 years before the current storyline.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Can Hightower return to the Snake Pit for good?



He can certainly attempt to. 

I'm trying to roleplay the part of a crotchety guy.  Basically one who thinks he's still at the top of his game even though he's really a bit past his prime.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Daisy until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Isida,
Sorry that I have not posted a character yet. I have been pretty busy. So don't wait on me. It might be a while before I can get into the game. Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

Is ok Gomez.  Post your character when you can.

Andrew D. Gable, where you be at?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Daisy until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm in need of some good investigators.  I need two people who are up for playing some 1930's-brand Call of Cthulhu.  Anyone up for it?  Character creation info is in the first post. 

Andrew D. Gable, I need you two either post more often or to step aside, one of the two please, as only Ashy and Hrothgar are posting consistantly.  Tailspinner has notified me of his absences, so I need to know why you aren't posting, thank you.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 4, 2005)

Posting my character today! 

I think I have Isida Syndrome! I want to just keep joining in and starting new games!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Heh.  You know why I do it?  Because almost half of PbP games die after two or three months.  If you join a lot the odds are better that you'll still be playing after that time.    And if you run them you _know_ they will be, if you're dedicated.  Can't wait to see your character Gomez.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Heya, Gomez!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, Andrew D. Gable is officially out because he hasn't posted since the 10th of May.  Sorry Andrew.

So I am still in need of 2 good investigators!  Who's up for some horror gaming?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Isida, 
Can you post a Profession Template for a _Big Game Hunter/Adventurer_ for me? None of the professions in the book match the character I am trying to build. Think a older Alan Quartermain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*Great White Hunter * 
Animal Empathy
Hide
Intimidate
Listen
Move Silently
Ride
Spot
Swim
Wilderness Lore
+ three more of your choice

Sound ok?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds great. Thanks


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

Almost done with my character. 

What is the Income Modifier for a Great White Hunter?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Daisy until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

My character Pat O'Donald is posted in the Rogues Gallery! 

I changed my mind at the last moment and went with a reporter. I am still working on equipement and polishing his background.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

I added a pic of Agatha as well!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Gomez, Pat will be coming in here shortly.  You had a hot tip that the asylum was letting that "crazy wolf girl" out for a while today.  She was a good story a while back, and news has been slow for a while.  It would probably be an easy story to follow her around and see what she gets up to...


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Great, just tell me when you want me to jump in!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's say you were hiding in the foliage along the side of the road next to the old gate.  Hilarity and bloodshed shall ensue...


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't think I could have gotten there ahead of them so how about I just follow them in my car.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

That's fine Gomez.

Ashy - Psychic Focus lets you use your psychic power.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

Er...ok.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

As soon as you deal with the dog, I will have Pat show up.


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 2, 2005)

*Dayton Williams Intro*

Hello, intrepid ones!

I've recently stumbled upon these PBP areas of EnWorld's site and have read the campaign threads of this game with interest. I have never played a PBP game before, but have had a number of years of experience at DM'ing and playing a variety of RPG's, including a stint as the GM for a CoC game some number of years ago. I'd like to join you if you'd allow me to do so. 

I have quite a few Chaosium handbooks and just ordered the D20 CoC manual. When it arrives in the mail this week or next, I'll be ready to roll up a character.

I've scanned your current player listings and have the following draft player background that might fill in a few skills gaps in the team:

Dayton Williams
Age: 23
Current Occupation: Mechanic and backup orderly at the Arkham Asylum
Former Occupation: Semi-professional Baseball Player; cut from the team last year
Strengths: Strong and agile, great throwing arm, good (but not expert yet) mechanic, some knowledge of hospital procedures and healing techniques from the past year of working as backup orderly at the asylum. 
Involvement with team: Has met and had occasional chats with the good Doctor (and his attending physicians and nurses) in the asylum. Saw the team come to meet with him.

Isida, let me know if you approve my admittance and whether I should alter my background. As mentioned, I'll add stats, skills, etc. upon arrival of my D20 handbook (or alternatively, you can roll up my stats and skills and I'll get started right away).

Joe (aka Dayton)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

jdeleski - Sounds great!  Go ahead and make your character, the link to the Rouge's Gallery is right here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=110303


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 3, 2005)

*D.L. Williams*

DRAFT background and photos were posted here.

I intend to add all statistics, and refine my background, once my D20 manual arrives.  Meanwhile, I'll remain vigilant to the activities of the team.  

I'm also learning how to use the EnWorld bulletin board, testing how to post photos, add URL links, etc., so I hope that you all will have a bit of patience with my feeble starting attempts.   

Joe.


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dayton Williams*

Isida,

I received the D20 CoC manual today, rolled up D.L.'s stats, and completed his character sheet.  Your Nakada's Dicebox link must've been an old one, but I found it here.

All of my rolls are posted under "jdeleski".

I emulated the character sheet format from your initial post and from the other players, but was a little confused about how to calculate HP.  I examined everyone's sheets to confirm how to calculate the HP, but they all seemed to be using different formulas?  You might want to check all of those totals and let me know if I've done it correctly.

I struggled with which skills and feats to pick, but eventually settled on sets that matched my character's background and previous occupations.

Since D.L. observed the team of players in their meeting with Professor Witherspoon (according to my writeup, if you approve), and was intending to question them at some point about their suspicious behaviors and comments, I think that I could enter the game where they are confronting the dog under the assumption that D.L. was trailing them into the forest.  I normally carry my pistol at work (hidden in my rear holster) since I've become wary of the inmates.

Thanks,
D.L.


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 10, 2005)

*CHANGE REQUEST: DL Williams' Character Sheet*

Isida,

I made note of 2 areas on my character sheet that I'm requesting to update/change. Please let me know if you approve or not and, if so, I'll update my character sheet.

My character should've recieved an additional ability point at level 4, but I neglected to add it (this can be verified against my dicebox rolls). If it's OK, I'd like to add it to his Str, changing it from 17 to 18. This would increase a few skill ranks that are based on Str and also my melee attack.
I noticed that 3 characters have used the Defense Bonus Variant on pg 15 in the D20 CoC handbook (i.e. ACG Llewellyn, Adon Ashe, and Pat O'Donald) and have added +2 to their AC's. To balance the variant bonuses, this means that those of us with the Offense Option (i.e. DL, Daisy, and Agatha) should've received an extra Weapon Proficiency feat at level 1. If you agree to this, DL would take a weapon proficiency feat in pistols.
Thanks,
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 13, 2005)

That does suck.  Sorry, Ashy.  I really enjoyed playing CoC with you and role-playing the interactions of Adon and Agatha.


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 14, 2005)

Rats!  I didn't get to interact with you, Ashy, but I was sure looking forward to it!  I hope to see you at some point again.

-----------------------------------------------
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks - I was really starting to really get into her as well.  Have fun folks!  I'll miss you!


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Isida, do you think you could somehow squeeze in another character in the adventure?  I love CoC, and I'd like to get some experience PbPing (i'm trying to GM a CoC game right now, so this would help).  Thanks.


----------



## jdeleski (Sep 12, 2005)

Psychic,

Isada is currently on a leave of absence from running games, so this is on hold.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, okay.  
Whenever she comes back, is there any way I could join?


----------

